
Jack Ma's (Alibaba) Top Rules for Success - pasta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e_mqibZc-Q
======
pasta
1\. Get used to rejection

2\. Keep your dream alive

3\. Focus on culture

4\. Ignore the #LITTLEMAN

5\. Get inspired

6\. Stay focused

Also his order of importance:

1\. Customers

2\. Employees

3\. Shareholders

